# Father of upstate New York Karate has passed



## seasoned (Dec 3, 2008)

*For those of you that are interested, my Sensei, and a pioneer in karate in the early 60s was killed yesterday. I have talked about him in some of my posts over the past year, and now he is gone. A car/train accident took his life yesterday. I wanted to share this with all of you because of the contributions he made to the art of Okinawan GoJu karate in the Syracuse New York area. I am hoping that the below link will take you to the news article about this very dedicated gentleman who gave so much to the karate world. 
 
He is considered the father of karate in Upstate New York. Peter Musacchio was killed yesterday when his car was hit by a train. Wednesday his former students remember him as a strong and influential teacher.
*

*Victim in Car-Train Accident Remembered *

*

 Watch the story 
*


----------



## exile (Dec 3, 2008)

What a horrible, _horrible_ waste of a valuable life...


----------



## arnisador (Dec 3, 2008)

.


----------



## twendkata71 (Dec 4, 2008)

That is truely sad. I had a book with him in it. And I knew of him from the karate community.  The karate community has lost a great sensei.:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 4, 2008)

A horrible loss, I'm so sorry. :asian:


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Dec 5, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of this.  My heartfelt condolences to his family and students.


----------



## Lynne (Dec 6, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of such a loss.  I know that he can never be replaced.


----------



## Haze (Dec 8, 2008)

It is a sad day here in the Central New York area. I remember watching this man years ago when I was young. He will be missed by so many.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 8, 2008)

.


----------



## Carol (Dec 8, 2008)

So very very sorry to hear of your loss.

Its a tragic loss for NYS and all of the community.  Godspeed. :asian:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 13, 2009)

I just read this story - amazing:

http://www.syracuse.com/kirst/index.ssf/2008/12/peter_musacchio_continue.html

:asian:


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 13, 2009)

Very sorry for the loss of your Sensei , Seasoned .


----------



## Uchinanchu (Mar 16, 2009)

My deepest condolences.


----------



## jarrod (Mar 16, 2009)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## Aikicomp (Mar 16, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss and I offer my deepest condolences to his family, friends and students. (I lost my teacher in 2002.) I will have his name put in the General intercessions/Prayer of the Faithful this week at mass.

Michael


----------



## Mushinto (Sep 3, 2009)

My condolences to his family and his students.

I met him in at some tournaments N.Y.C. in the sixties and he was a fine karateka and a gentleman.


----------



## Cayuga Karate (Sep 3, 2009)

Are you referring to Peter Musacchio? He is often referred to as father of karate in Central NY. He opened his CNY dojo in 1963. He did have a major influence on the development of karate in this area.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 3, 2009)

Cayuga Karate said:


> Are you referring to Peter Musacchio? He is often referred to as father of karate in Central NY. He opened his CNY dojo in 1963. He did have a major influence on the development of karate in this area.


Yes, I trained under Sensei Musacchio for many years, until his passing.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 3, 2009)

:asian:


----------

